# Canning fully cooked smoked meat



## angelwannab (Dec 7, 2014)

I want to can my smoked meat.  After losing $100's of frozen cooked food I lost heart in freezing my smoked brisket.   Watched Pocono Prepper on youtube can smoked brisket and was looking for others input on this method.

Oh how nice it would be to find a safe method for canning fully cooked smoked meat even better in a dry way....probably just dreaming...all ideas would be appreciated :sausage:


----------



## ssorllih (Dec 7, 2014)

It must be packed in liquid but it may be canned in a pressure canner. http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_05/strips_cubes_chunks.html


----------



## angelwannab (Dec 7, 2014)

I was born & raised in Elkton ... transplanted to WV ... thank you


----------



## daveomak (Dec 7, 2014)

Canning meat like brisket is OK for making stew meat, IMO.....   I would invest in a vac-pack machine and vac-pack it and freeze it....


----------



## angelwannab (Dec 7, 2014)

have you tried it, if so how did it turn out


----------



## angelwannab (Dec 7, 2014)

Dave I did but lost it all when the freezer went out...I was literally heart sick...had to fight back crying because of the huge loss & work


----------



## ssorllih (Dec 7, 2014)

It makes good hash.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 7, 2014)

My experience with canning smoked stuff.....   Smoked fish......  The smoke INTENSIFIES exponentially...    Smoked meat may do the same...    I recommend smoking for 1 hour and canning some to see what happens to the smoke flavor...   Normally smoked fish was almost inedible when canned....  I reduced the smoke time to 1 hour and it was fine.......  The meat probably will turn to "almost" mush after canning...  tender and not much tooth to it.....


----------



## ssorllih (Dec 7, 2014)

I canned meat in small jars to provision a cruising sailboat. I was not expecting gourmet quality corned beef.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 7, 2014)

I agree with Dave, the smoke flavor will intensify.  Not knowing how you smoke or the intensity of your smoke, I would recommend starting by applying smoke for half the time you normally would and see how it works for you, then adjust if needed.  It makes my mouth water thinking of applying a big scoop on top of mashed potato's.

As mentioned above, a pressure canner will be needed.  Never can meat, fish or poultry in a water bath.

Have fun.

Tom


----------



## angelwannab (Dec 7, 2014)

_sure appreciate all the input & ideas
_


----------



## markomoose (Mar 21, 2015)

We are looking to can smoked fish.  We have not canned smoked fish before.  Everything we have read says to use a pressure canner. We do not have access to one.  Would the results of regular canning be unsafe?  Thanks.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 21, 2015)

markomoose said:


> We are looking to can smoked fish.  We have not canned smoked fish before.  Everything we have read says to use a pressure canner. We do not have access to one.  Would the results of regular canning be unsafe?  Thanks.


Definitely a no, no.  The required temps cannot be met without a pressure canner.  Check your county extension office for a canner.  They may have a loner.

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 21, 2015)

markomoose said:


> We are looking to can smoked fish.  We have not canned smoked fish before.  Everything we have read says to use a pressure canner. We do not have access to one.  Would the results of regular canning be unsafe?  Thanks.



For meats, pre-cooked or not cooked you must use a pressure canner.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 21, 2015)

And can at 11#'s for 100 minutes..... ALSO.... when canning smoked fish....   REDUCE the smoking time of the fish to about 15-30 minutes....   The smoke gets exaggerated, a lot, once canned, to the point it is almost not edible....


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 21, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> And can at 11#'s for 100 minutes..... ALSO.... when canning smoked fish.... REDUCE the smoking time of the fish to about 15-30 minutes.... The smoke gets exaggerated, a lot, once canned, to the point it is almost not edible....


Dave is correct about over smoking. You will definitely want to cut back on the time in the smoke from what you might normally do, the time in the smoke will depend on the smoke being used. 

Seeing how this is your first, I strongly suggest you contact your extension agent.  They normally have canning classes.  Also, the weight used will depend on your elevation.  Your agent can help there also.

T


----------

